# Acer Laptop running slow,



## p10lak (Sep 28, 2005)

hey ive got an acer laptop aspire 1680i centrio 1.6Hz 512mb 60gigs, 4gigs left on C drive, around 1.5gigs on d drive. 

the problem is that the whole computer runs very slow, and when ever i use IE ad mangaer yeild pop up comes up and or Win Fix pop-up... 

another problem is that i can open up any applications like power...such as Acer E-powermangement

well anyway, im hopeing ive provided enough information to fix the problems, here Hijack this report

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 7:26:48 PM, on 28/09/2005
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program\Nero\InCD\InCDsrv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Acer\eManager\anbmServ.exe
C:\Program Files\D-Tools\daemon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\CDAC11BA.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\CDANTSRV.EXE
C:\Program Files\Cisco Systems\VPN Client\cvpnd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\E_S00RP2.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SAgent4.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\E_S4I3H2.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe
C:\Program Files\MessengerPlus! 3\MsgPlus.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Alcatel\SpeedTouch USB\Dragdiag.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Talk\googletalk.exe
C:\Program Files\WordWeb\wweb32.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\MOZILL~1\FIREFOX.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\Acer\ePM\ePM.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\WINZIP\winzip32.exe
C:\unzipped\hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://search.optusnet.com.au/?brand=ODSL&panel=1
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://dsl.optusnet.com.au/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://dsl.optusnet.com.au/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by OptusNet
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {38E50367-98D3-E400-82FE-CC6932F5D9BA} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\lzefcwj.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: ST - {9394EDE7-C8B5-483E-8773-474BF36AF6E4} - C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\ST\01.03.0000.1005\en-xu\stmain.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar3.dll
O2 - BHO: MSNToolBandBHO - {BDBD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\MSN Toolbar\01.02.4000.1001\en-au\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: ninemsn - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\MSN Toolbar\01.02.4000.1001\en-au\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: DAP Bar - {62999427-33FC-4baf-9C9C-BCE6BD127F08} - C:\Program Files\DAP\DAPIEBar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar3.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LaunchApp] Alaunch
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002ASync] C:\WINDOWS\System32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /SYNC
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002A] C:\WINDOWS\System32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /IMEName
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DAEMON Tools-1033] "C:\Program Files\D-Tools\daemon.exe" -lang 1033
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BluetoothAuthenticationAgent] rundll32.exe bthprops.cpl,,BluetoothAuthenticationAgent
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_05\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EPSON Stylus Photo R210 Series] C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\E_S4I3H2.EXE /P30 "EPSON Stylus Photo R210 Series" /O6 "USB001" /M "Stylus Photo R210"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LManager] C:\Program Files\Launch Manager\QtZgAcer.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MessengerPlus3] "C:\Program Files\MessengerPlus! 3\MsgPlus.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ePowerManagement] C:\Acer\ePM\ePM.exe boot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Desktop Service Centre] C:\Program Files\OptusNet DSL Internet\DSC.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpeedTouch USB Diagnostics] "C:\Program Files\Alcatel\SpeedTouch USB\Dragdiag.exe" /icon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogitechVideoRepair] C:\Program Files\Logitech\Video\ISStart.exe 
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogitechVideoTray] C:\Program Files\Logitech\Video\LogiTray.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpySweeper] "C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe" /0
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [googletalk] "C:\Program Files\Google\Google Talk\googletalk.exe" /autostart
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [LogitechSoftwareUpdate] "C:\Program Files\Logitech\Video\ManifestEngine.exe" boot
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MessengerPlus3] "C:\Program Files\MessengerPlus! 3\MsgPlus.exe" /WinStart
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [EPSON Stylus Photo R210 Series] C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\E_S4I3H2.EXE /P30 "EPSON Stylus Photo R210 Series" /M "Stylus Photo R210" /EF "HKCU"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - Startup: WordWeb.lnk = C:\Program Files\WordWeb\wweb32.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Download with &DAP - C:\PROGRA~1\DAP\dapextie.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar3.dll/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Translate English Word - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar3.dll/cmwordtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &WordWeb... - res://C:\WINDOWS\wweb32.dll/lookup.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward Links - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar3.dll/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cached Snapshot of Page - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar3.dll/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download &all with DAP - C:\PROGRA~1\DAP\dapextie2.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Similar Pages - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar3.dll/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate Page into English - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar3.dll/cmtrans.html
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\msjava.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\msjava.dll
O9 - Extra button: Run DAP - {669695BC-A811-4A9D-8CDF-BA8C795F261C} - C:\PROGRA~1\DAP\DAP.EXE
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://dsl.optusnet.com.au/
O16 - DPF: {00B71CFB-6864-4346-A978-C0A14556272C} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {14B87622-7E19-4EA8-93B3-97215F77A6BC} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (ZoneIntro Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/ZIntro.cab32846.cab
O16 - DPF: {BD393C14-72AD-4790-A095-76522973D6B8} (CBreakshotControl Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/Bankshot.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {E6187999-9FEC-46A1-A20F-F4CA977D5643} (ZoneChess Object) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/Chess.cab31267.cab
O18 - Protocol: pcl - {182D0C85-206F-4103-B4FA-DCC1FB0A0A44} - C:\Program Files\Autodesk\Inventor Professional 8\bin\HSPCLPRO10.dll
O23 - Service: Notebook Manager Service (anbmService) - OSA Technologies Inc. - C:\Acer\eManager\anbmServ.exe
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: C-DillaCdaC11BA - Macrovision - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\CDAC11BA.EXE
O23 - Service: C-DillaSrv - C-Dilla Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\CDANTSRV.EXE
O23 - Service: Cisco Systems, Inc. VPN Service (CVPND) - Cisco Systems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Cisco Systems\VPN Client\cvpnd.exe
O23 - Service: EPSON V3 Service2(02) (EPSON_PM_RPCV2_02) - SEIKO EPSON CORPORATION - C:\WINDOWS\system32\E_S00RP2.EXE
O23 - Service: InCD Helper (InCDsrv) - Nero AG - C:\Program\Nero\InCD\InCDsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Sony SPTI Service (SPTISRV) - Sony Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SONYSH~1\AVLib\Sptisrv.exe
O23 - Service: Epson Printer Status Agent4 (StatusAgent4) - SEIKO EPSON CORPORATION - C:\WINDOWS\system32\SAgent4.exe
O23 - Service: TuneUp WinStyler Theme Service (TUWinStylerThemeSvc) - TuneUp Software GmbH - C:\Program Files\TuneUp Utilities 2004\WinStylerThemeSvc.exe


Thanks for ur time


----------



## p10lak (Sep 28, 2005)

YEah i just read how we're not meant to post Hijack reports in this forum: sorry however any help would still be helpful, 

cheers


----------



## keymaker (Jul 12, 2005)

hi p10jak,

well for one, the computer tends to run a bit slower when the hdd capacity is almost full. one thing you can do is to uninstall any programs or delete files that you no longer need.

another thing you can do is to defrag your hdd. a good defragging tool that ive use for a long time and it works great is "diskeeper". you can download it from www.majorgeeks.com

i also recommend downloading from the same site good spyware programs such as "spybot" and "adware SE". install both spyware utilities and update them. then run both programs and let them get rid of the spywares on your computer.

also check out "ccleaner" which can also be downloaded from majorgeeks. install it too and let it get rid of junk on your computer such as temporary internet files, cookies, old registry entries, etc.etc. its an optimization tool.


----------

